# Eagle Copy



## twoclones (Sep 22, 2013)

Yea. I bought an eagle from Bob King and, with his permission, I tried to copy the design. I didn't quite 'nail it' but this may be the best looking eagle I've ever carved. 

6 feet tall, sycamore.


----------



## twoclones (Sep 30, 2013)

Not a copy but it is a newer eagle. Deep relief in black walnut, about 55" long.


----------



## R DeLawter (Sep 30, 2013)

Just real nice.
It takes some talent and a steady hand to do work like that.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Nov 6, 2013)

Love that one!


----------



## mcdarvy (Nov 22, 2013)

i liked your soaring eagle from many months ago much better, but very nice carving!


----------

